
Use a static analyzer or two - DmitryNovikov
http://arne-mertz.de/2016/03/use-a-static-analyzer/
======
chei0aiV
No, use all the static analysis tools you can find.

[https://github.com/mcandre/linters](https://github.com/mcandre/linters)

